# Hubble Space Telescope - 700 mb picture



## satyamy (Jul 5, 2007)

I got a News From My Friend
That Hubble Space Telescope Has take a Picture which is 0f 700MB
& it the Sharpest picture till date



> The sharpest image ever taken of the large "grand design" spiral galaxy M81 was released 9. June 2007 at the American Astronomical Society Meeting in Honolulu, Hawaii.
> A spiral-shaped system of stars, dust, and gas clouds, the galaxy's arms wind all the way down into the nucleus. Though the galaxy is located 11.6 million light-years away, the Hubble Space Telescope's view is so sharp that it can resolve individual stars, along with open star clusters, globular star clusters, and even glowing regions of fluorescent gas. The Hubble data was taken with the Advanced Camera for Surveys in 2004 through 2006. This colour composite was assembled from images taken in blue, visible, and infrared light.
> 
> Full size original:
> ...


 
Source I dont know it Correctly - Internet


----------



## dd_wingrider (Jul 5, 2007)

downloaded 62mb one, great pic

correction it is actually 6.06mb


----------



## iMav (Jul 5, 2007)

706 mb ... any torrent


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 5, 2007)

dd_wingrider said:
			
		

> downloaded 62mb one, great pic



Can you provide a screenshot of a part of the image? I want to see how detailed is the picture.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 5, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> 706 mb ... any torrent


Don't bother, that won't even open on your monitor 

well, maybe it will after 30 mins of double clicking it, at 1% of original size

Can someone upload a 2 megapixel version of it plz


----------



## xbonez (Jul 5, 2007)

lets say i do download it, will it open on an avg sys?


----------



## dd_wingrider (Jul 5, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Can you provide a screenshot of a part of the image? I want to see how detailed is the picture.


here is snapshot of it

*img463.imageshack.us/img463/1250/picer9.th.png


----------



## iMav (Jul 5, 2007)

706 mb for that ... arre bhai koi iska 1600x1200 wala wallpaper banao


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 5, 2007)

Wallpaper sized:

*hubblesite.org/gallery/wallpaper/pr2007019a/

Another one:

3180x2456 - 2.9 MB
*www.nasa.gov/images/content/178493main_sig07-009-hires.jpg


----------



## iMav (Jul 5, 2007)

thank u


----------



## enticer86 (Jul 5, 2007)

huhh what a waste
instead one must get such hi res pics of other interestn things... lik Bill Gates' gadgets n all  

even brit spears wud do


----------



## satyamy (Jul 5, 2007)

700MB one can be opened in Photoshop


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 5, 2007)

but wont the system crash. its such a huge file!


----------



## satyamy (Jul 5, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> but wont the system crash. its such a huge file!


never

I have opened 600-700MB tiff files on My Intel 2.4 Processor with 512MB RAM
in 2005

Also have Currently opened 1GB Files in Photoshop it just takes 4-5 Min to open

PSD files takes long time but tiff doesnt take that much time


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 6, 2007)

Insane size with Insane discussion


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 6, 2007)

@satyamy 
from where u got 600MB picture files ?


----------



## satyamy (Jul 6, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> @satyamy
> from where u got 600MB picture files ?


its not mine
I have seen in my dad's office & also worked on some images
Actually if you walk on the Roads of Mumbai, Delhi etc.
you can see Very Big Hoardings, Boards of Movies etc of 20-50 feet long
I hav done a Glow Sign Board Work for LG
it is not a Single Picture taken from camera but their are many Digital Images merged to make a design with texts & graphics
So finally after flattening it in photoshop for Final Printing 
its size automatically becomes 600-700 MB sometimes even 1GB


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Jul 6, 2007)

downloaded 700MB it's great.............


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 6, 2007)

^^^You downloaded the whole 700MB?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 6, 2007)

WIll que in download list , n will then see how much time My pc takes to open it


----------



## devauniversal (Jul 6, 2007)

contactpraven2001 said:
			
		

> downloaded 700MB it's great.............



me too in the row downloading it buddy.. lets see how it is.. eager to watch it . thanks for the link


----------



## shri (Jul 6, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> 706 mb ... any torrent





lol


----------



## satyamy (Jul 6, 2007)

well its a waste of time download such a heavy file but its a fun
you will see that same image only which you can see in 6.2 MB


----------



## kalpik (Jul 6, 2007)

^^ NO!! Absolutely NOT! I downloaded the 700 MB file, and its AWESOME! Too detailed! All that black part you see in the smaller image becomes a billion *bright* stars is the bigger image! Do give the big image a try if you have bandwidth to burn


----------



## enticer86 (Jul 7, 2007)

^^ obv yaar, there has to b some diff na in the 706 n 6MB file

u can easily imagine the depth, the sharpness, the clarity 
oooohhh lalala~!~~!!


----------

